
Australia to use drivers license photos to create facial recognition database - astdb
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/10/05/asia/australia-facial-recognition-turnbull/index.html?utm_source=homepage-australia
======
mitchellberry
Headline is misleading. This already exists and has for a long time,
essentially they seem to be seeking a realtime database, currently there is
delays and inter-agency issues on weeklong scales.

Though the government hasn't been clear on usage and whether it will extend to
public cctv much like seems to be happening in the UK.

Anecdotally, have an old passport with a cleanshaven photo and a recent
drivers license with a beard. Australia has an automatic customs system based
on biometrics, been through dozens of times and the epassport system will only
work if i have a beard as exists on my most recent license photo.[0]

Despite being routinely swabbed for explosives because of beardedness (about
30 seconds extra) have now learnt to travel with a beard in order to save the
15 mins extra from being diverted into a customs queue. It's well worth it.

[0] [https://youtu.be/2SAnexoNUAM](https://youtu.be/2SAnexoNUAM)

------
coryl
Any computer vision people that can speak to the accuracy of using a single
photo for facial recognition?

